# Hey, Sean!



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got Endler fry! Thanks!  

I guess I didn't screw up the chemistry of the tank too much either with stirring up the nitrates to create green water or with overdosing the tank with PO4 on Friday. When I put the light back on after replacing the melted anacharis and sat down to enjoy my work I noticed a few fry swimming around that had apparently been dropped sometime today.

PS Got some driftwood for ya to look over too. You can see it at the auction or the SWOAPE meeting, whichever.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

You melted Anachris! That's pretty impressive! Maybe you can help me melt some of mine!  

Congrats on the new born Endlers! My Albino Corycats laid about 150+ eggs yesterday. It's officially catfish breeding season.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Fun having babies in the house, eh Rob? Well, wait you always have baby fishies!!! All those grow out tanks lining your kitchen counter...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Congradulations! You cant really screw things up with Endlers. I did when I tubbed them, but i dont know what i did...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Congradulations! You cant really screw things up with Endlers. I did when I tubbed them, but i dont know what i did...


That's what everyone says about Anachris too  Just kidding Dineen and congrats on the babies. Mine still have not produced any fry but it would be hard to find them in all of the plant mass I have in the 55g!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt, 

Dont worry, they are in there. One day your going to walk down to the thank and BHAM! You got 500 endlers. and then you will see  in the reflection of the tank.


----------

